# Ổ Cứng Di Động Nào Dành Cho Nữ Giới



## windy_ng (20 Tháng tám 2015)

Chào cả nhà, mình đang định mua một em ổ cứng di động cho mẹ có thể lưu những gì liên quan đến việc nội trợ của bà, cũng có thể cắm vào tivi xem cải lương nữa, mẹ em mê cải lương lắm, hihi (sẵn mình xài ké luôn) hehe. Cả nhà biết loại nào thiết kế phù hợp với nữ giới thì giới thiệu cho mình với!


----------



## viethoang1990 (21 Tháng tám 2015)

ổ cứng di động thì có nhiều hãng lắm, hiện giờ thì mình thấy người ta hay mua WD, Seagate, LaCie, Toshiba, Bạn tìm hiểu xem cái nào phù hợp nhu cầu, điều kiện của mình thì mua.


----------



## windy_ng (21 Tháng tám 2015)

viethoang1990 đã viết:


> ổ cứng di động thì có nhiều hãng lắm, hiện giờ thì mình thấy người ta hay mua WD, Seagate, LaCie, Toshiba, Bạn tìm hiểu xem cái nào phù hợp nhu cầu, điều kiện của mình thì mua.


Mình nghĩ ổ cứng để lưu trữ thì cái nào cũng như nhau thôi nên chỉ chuộng thiết kế đẹp, nữ tính, vì mình với mẹ mình xài mà


----------



## map_hugo (21 Tháng tám 2015)

Tư vấn cho bạn My Passport Ultra 1TB nhé! Vì mình cũng đang xài và thấy ok. Mình thì chuộng nam tính nên mua màu đen, có các màu khác như trắng, đỏ, xanh dương. Bạn thích màu nào thì mua màu đó, con này thì nhỏ, gọn, vừa tầm tay


----------



## nguyenhongmai (21 Tháng tám 2015)

mình thì chọn seagate, mẹ xem thử ổ Seagate 1TB BACKUP PLUS thử xem, mình thấy thiết kế sang trọng, chắc phù hợp với mẹ


----------



## windy_ng (21 Tháng tám 2015)

map_hugo đã viết:


> Tư vấn cho bạn My Passport Ultra 1TB nhé! Vì mình cũng đang xài và thấy ok. Mình thì chuộng nam tính nên mua màu đen, có các màu khác như trắng, đỏ, xanh dương. Bạn thích màu nào thì mua màu đó, con này thì nhỏ, gọn, vừa tầm tay


có kết nối với tivi được không bạn, mẹ mình thích xem cải lương nên nếu có thể kết nối tivi thì xem thích hơn[DOUBLEPOST=1440119443][/DOUBLEPOST]





nguyenhongmai đã viết:


> mình thì chọn seagate, mẹ xem thử ổ Seagate 1TB BACKUP PLUS thử xem, mình thấy thiết kế sang trọng, chắc phù hợp với mẹ


ổ này cũng kết nối tivi được chứ bạn?


----------



## map_hugo (21 Tháng tám 2015)

windy_ng đã viết:


> có kết nối với tivi được không bạn, mẹ mình thích xem cải lương nên nếu có thể kết nối tivi thì xem thích hơn[DOUBLEPOST=1440119443][/DOUBLEPOST]
> ổ này cũng kết nối tivi được chứ bạn?


đúng rồi, nhưng những máy đời cũ như LCD Sony, Pana, LG đời 2012, Samsung đời 2011 trở lại thì không đọc được phim, chỉ xem ảnh với nghe nhạc thôi bạn nhé.


----------



## dungtyty (4 Tháng chín 2015)

đang có đợt khuyến mãi từ 28/8 - 25/9, được tặng bánh trung thu đấy,


----------



## FrankyNguyen (12 Tháng chín 2015)

Nếu ở Sài Gòn cứ ra thẳng Phong Vu..xem tận mắt sờ tận tay..Như bạn nói ổ loại nào cũng được ..phải nữ tính...đi xem trước là tốt nhất.


----------



## windy_ng (18 Tháng chín 2015)

dungtyty đã viết:


> đang có đợt khuyến mãi từ 28/8 - 25/9, được tặng bánh trung thu đấy,


tưởng được tặng thêm cái usb thì em thích hơn [DOUBLEPOST=1442558008][/DOUBLEPOST]





FrankyNguyen đã viết:


> Nếu ở Sài Gòn cứ ra thẳng Phong Vu..xem tận mắt sờ tận tay..Như bạn nói ổ loại nào cũng được ..phải nữ tính...đi xem trước là tốt nhất.


ngặt nỗi mình không ở Sài Gòn, nhưng mình thấy xem hình cũng có thể nhìn rõ thiết kế rồi, nhiều góc chụp nữa


----------



## FrankyNguyen (19 Tháng chín 2015)

Thế đã mua được ổ ưng ý chưa??? Tìm được mẫu ưng ý rồi thì lên đặt mua online lun đi.^^


----------



## windy_ng (16 Tháng mười 2015)

FrankyNguyen đã viết:


> Thế đã mua được ổ ưng ý chưa??? Tìm được mẫu ưng ý rồi thì lên đặt mua online lun đi.^^


rồi bạn à. bữa trên lazada giảm giá ổ My Passport Ultra 1TB, hào vô mua luôn rồi


----------



## thanhnb99 (19 Tháng sáu 2019)

nguyenhongmai đã viết:


> mình thì chọn seagate, mẹ xem thử ổ Seagate 1TB BACKUP PLUS thử xem, mình thấy thiết kế sang trọng, chắc phù hợp với mẹ


cái này dùng hay chết với không ổn định lắm bác à


----------



## vugia2180 (13 Tháng mười hai 2019)

gì cũng đc trừ samsung ra nhé, cùi bắp lắm


----------

